# Cambiar bateria a destornillador electrico



## mjnavapo (Dic 11, 2010)

Hola, tengo un destornillador electrico Bosch PSR 3,6 VS con bateria interna (no intercambiable) desde hace muchos años y con la bateria totalmente muerta.

Lo he desmontado y la bateria mide unos 102x22mm y le he quitado el emvoltorio y esta formada por 3 baterias de unos 34x22mm.

En las baterias no pone nada, pero en el destornillador pone 3,6V, por lo que seran de 1,2V cada una y tiene una pegatina con el simbolo de reciclaje y un "cd" escrito dentro, por lo que sera Ni-Cd

El destornillador no tiene ningun tipo de circuito o componente electronico y el cargador pone OUT 6V~/200mA/1,2VA

¿Alguien sabe que tipo de baterias son para poderlas comprar?
¿Le puedo adaptar una bateria de litio como la 18650?
¿Tendria que cambiar el cargador? ¿de que tipo? ¿Puede ser el de un movil?
En caso de ponerle una 18650, creo que hay dos tipos, una normal y otra con cirtuito de proteccion, ¿cual seria recomendable?

Gracias.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Dic 11, 2010)

son demasiadas preguntas, y yo digo...por qué no vas a un service oficial de bosh y preguntas ahi?

ellos deben tener el repuesto.

sino supongo que las de otra marca de iguales caracteristicas deben andar.

muy probablemente sean pilas secas, asi q*UE* las de litio pueden funcionar


----------



## mjnavapo (Dic 11, 2010)

Es por si lo puedo arreglar yo por poco dinero, esas baterias cuestan desde unos 2€ y si tengo que cambiar el cargador, y puedo poner el de un movil con bateria de litio, pues seria coste cero (de alguno que tenga por casa).

Y si no se le puede poner la 18650, supongo que las que lleva de serie, sera un modelo estandar, lo preguntaba a ver si alguien sabe cual es su nombre (sabiendo las dimensiones, sobre 34x22mm y la tension 1,2V) para buscarlas en ebay.

Llevarlo a la marca esta descartado, ya que costaria bastante mas y para eso no lo arreglo, ya que tengo otros destornilladores por casa, es solo por no tirarlo.

Gracias.


----------



## Cacho (Dic 11, 2010)

¿Fotos del aparato y de la/s batería/s?

Desde ya que un cargador para Lipo no te va a servir para cargar unas pilas "comunes", así que por ese lado no vas a ir bien.
Subí algunas fotos y vemos cómo se puede adaptar algo a tu destornillador.

Saludos


----------



## mjnavapo (Dic 11, 2010)




----------



## Cacho (Dic 11, 2010)

mjnavapo dijo:


> Y si no se le puede poner la 18650...


Buena opción.

Viendo el aparato, parecería que anda casi casi justito para ese. Yo probaría con una de esas, pero vas a tener que ingeniártelas para acomodar los cablecitos que llevan la corriente al motor. Si tenés una soldadora de punto es algo casi trivial. Si no... Habrá que buscarle otra vuelta.

Saludos


----------



## mjnavapo (Dic 11, 2010)

El soldador que tengo es normal de estaño...

He encontrado el tipo de bateria que trae de serie, es una "4/5 Sub C"

3 salen a casi 5,5€

Las venden ya con unas chapillas soldadas, por lo que luego seria facil conectarlas.

Pero es que me gustaba mas la idea de pasarlo a litio, tendria casi el doble de mAh, lo malos es soldarlo...

Adjunto fotos de la base donde se carga, donde tiene un pequeño circuito electronico, pero supongo que sera solo para iluminar el led durante la carga ya que esta en paralelo con los contactos para el destornillador, y otra de las especificaciones del transformador.


----------



## Cacho (Dic 11, 2010)

Las pilas de litio tienen sus ventajas, pero requieren de cargadores más complejos.

Eso que tenés ahí es un rectificador y carga las pilas con corriente pulsante. Con una de litio necesitás crear un ciclo de carga más complejo.
Si conseguís pilas "comunes", adelante con esas que van a ser más cómodas de cargar y mantener. Y si se estropearan, se reemplazan fácil al parecer y por no mucha plata.

Saludos


----------



## Josefe17 (Dic 11, 2010)

Ojo, eso lleva un rectificador, no de onda completa pero bueno, ya que el trafo saca AC. Yo también tengo un Bosch PSR 2,4 V con batería semijubilada y quiero litio. El trafo saca 2,4 V DC 0.62 A, pero el voltmeter me marca 7.67 V. No sé como comérmelo. En la caja pone que es un cargador no un trafo solo...

Josefe17


----------

